# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Atlas of Thersis - By Naima

## Ilanthar

*Atlas of Thersis*


*Created in : Done with Photoshop, Fractal Terrain, Wilbur, GProjector & World Machine*

*Review*
Naima has worked on his alternate Earthlike world Thersis with a lot of dedication, extracting the best of numerous tutorials and softwares to achieve this outstanding world map. The attention to details, the realism of the features, the striking land shapes and topography (including the ocean floor), the creative layout as on an old atlas book... everything is working perfectly to achieve this gorgeous work of art.
To our delight, Naima is still working and developing his Thersis world in the original WIP, working on regions with more details and same dedication to his work.

*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread and here for the WIP thread.

----------


## Mouse

Oh well done, Naima!

Congratulations - so very well deserved  :Very Happy:

----------


## Diamond

Yep, congrats for sure.  This map was mind-boggling in its awesomeness.

----------


## Naima

Thankyou Very Very Very much  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Congratulations! Gorgeous map and well-deserved award.  :Smile:

----------


## kacey

Congratulations Naima! I've been quietly admiring you're work on this world for a while now so was really excited to see it here today. Really beautiful work, and very deserving of the cartographers choice award.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Congratulations Naima! Very well deserved! The map itself is great and the way you composed the whole atlas look is outstanding!

----------


## ThomasR

> Congratulations Naima! Very well deserved! The map itself is great and the way you composed the whole atlas look is outstanding!


Let's steal that line  :Wink:  Great job Naïma !

----------


## Lukc

Oh, that is just wonderful.

----------


## Naima

Thankyou everyone for the Kind comments  :Smile:  .

----------


## XCali

Wow! Congratulations Naima!  :Very Happy: 
Awesome map! I'm quite speechless actually. You are one great cartographer!  :Wink:

----------


## Creativetides

Awesome and impressive

----------


## Jaxilon

That is truly beautiful work. Very well done and congratulations.

----------


## Levon Costa

The quality is evident here. There's no disputing the skill of this artist.

----------


## J.Edward

Excellent work Naima  :Very Happy: 
Congratulations. Wish I could rep you again  :Razz:

----------


## urmane

Stunning!  The book is beautiful, but I particularly enjoy the other details - the legend, the text, the loose leaf, pencil, and table - they make the scene.

----------


## Maachlan

The sheer intricacy of the map and the details on the atlas took my breath away! I just discovered this forum today and am in awe of the level of polish and beauty that these maps contain.

----------


## Naima

Hello , just come back from holiday  :Smile:  ... Thankyou everyone for compliments, I didn't expect all that for what I thought a fun made map  :Smile:  .

----------


## Straf

Good grief! This is utterly insanely brilliant! Where is the Finished thread so I can rep the correct post?

----------


## Kurita

> *Atlas of Thersis*
> Attachment 98549
> 
> *Created in : Done with Photoshop, Fractal Terrain, Wilbur, GProjector & World Machine*
> 
> *Review*
> Naima has worked on his alternate Earthlike world Thersis with a lot of dedication, extracting the best of numerous tutorials and softwares to achieve this outstanding world map. The attention to details, the realism of the features, the striking land shapes and topography (including the ocean floor), the creative layout as on an old atlas book... everything is working perfectly to achieve this gorgeous work of art.
> To our delight, Naima is still working and developing his Thersis world in the original WIP, working on regions with more details and same dedication to his work.
> 
> ...


Very nice map!!

----------


## Kurita

> Thankyou everyone for the Kind comments  .


Awesome map!

----------


## PaGaN

Everything about this is stunning. Your incredible work on the map, obviously, but also the compositing in Photoshop. When I first saw this I initially thought that you had staged a photo. Simply amazing.

----------


## Warlin

What a wonderfull map Naima ! the composition is stunning and you manage to play with this atlas style really well. Well deserved award ! Congrats.

----------


## Celepheid

WOW!!  :Smile:  Amazing map. I love it! 

Keep up the good work!  :Smile:

----------


## Apopas

Wonderful!

----------


## elboe

I have started a world map for an idea I had. This is an inspiration. I love the style but what I really appreciate is the thought you put into the scale, geography and presentation. Well done.

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Is there a single compliment yet not said that I may say to you Naima without being a copycat? Sigh... Everyone said it already -_- Seriously this like I have nothing new to add to the conversation... Well, at least I can give you reputation without fearing to be a boring talking bird XD.

Have some rep and clearly your map is astounding. I will follow your threads from now on.

... Darn... where is that rep option? Is there not a star shaped crystal normally before the "report" sign? Why is it I cannot give rep... For goodness sake, NOW I HAVE NAUGHT to add... :Frown:

----------


## rdanhenry

> ... Darn... where is that rep option? Is there not a star shaped crystal normally before the "report" sign? Why is it I cannot give rep... For goodness sake, NOW I HAVE NAUGHT to add...


I'm seeing the same thing. No repping star, but just in this thread. Very strange.

----------


## Azélor

You cannot rep Cartographer choice section because Illanthar reposted the original map from Naima : https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=38667
If repping was possible here, Illanthar would be the one getting all the fame and nothing left for the actual artist who made the map.

----------


## Elterio Delgard

Oh... Makes sense...

----------


## Arawn

Wow, that is a truly impressive feat! I love how taking the map of the real world and just slightly shifting things can create something feeling entirely different and somehow well-known at the same time! I love your reasoning on how cultures might be changed by the way the land lies. I have made some maps myself based on stories I write and like to consider the lay of the land as well, when determining cultures.

----------


## Naima

Thankyou all very much , I tend to distract on other projects one in a while and sometime sI need to relearn stuff  :Very Happy: ...
Thanks all again for all the nice commens and appreciation.

----------


## Vareck Bostrom

The text says 5,986 x 10^24 kg - is the comma intended there rather than a decimal? That would be 5.986 x 10^27 kg, more than the mass of Jupiter.

----------


## woodb3kmaster

> The text says 5,986 x 10^24 kg - is the comma intended there rather than a decimal? That would be 5.986 x 10^27 kg, more than the mass of Jupiter.


That's actually a decimal comma, which many languages use instead of a decimal point. Naima is, presumably, a native speaker of one of those languages (namely Italian), so the intended reading is, in fact, 5.986 x 10^24 kg (as it would be written in English).

----------


## Azélor

No, it would be : 5 986 x 10^24 kg
With an non-breaking space in between.

----------


## Vareck Bostrom

> That's actually a decimal comma, which many languages use instead of a decimal point. Naima is, presumably, a native speaker of one of those languages (namely Italian), so the intended reading is, in fact, 5.986 x 10^24 kg (as it would be written in English).


That seems to be mixed then, as axial tilt uses a decimal (24.1º) rather than the expected (24,1º)?

----------

